# For choir, tenor and woods: "A Paean"



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Here is a piece I wrote in 1996, titled A "Paean", based on a poem by Edgar Allan Poe. It was performed in 1997 in Arnhem, The Netherlands.

A Paean:





André


----------

